# dover rod and gun club



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I guess I missed the Jan. shoots but can someone tell me when the ones in Feb. are and if anyone from here goes down I'd like to meet them down there and put a face to some of the AT names. I live in St. thomas/London area. Thanks. I'm origanally from that area so I like to go down and see all the guys I used to shoot with. H.M.Murdock if you respond I was wondering about the victory xringer arrows for 3D and if from my sig if you could recommend a spine and a place to find them. Thanks!!


----------



## hockey7 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Heres The Scoop*

February:Sat Feb 2nd
Wed Feb 6th
Sat Feb 9th

March: Sun Mar 2nd
Wed Mar 5th
Sat Mar 8th

Sat and Sun hours are 9am till 3pm
Wed are 6:30pm to 9:30 pm 

I'd still call before hand just to make sure. 519 351 6102


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Do you shoot there cause I know a Bob there that shoots. I always go with my buddy Dave Holland. I'm looking to meet some of the ATer's that go there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Well myself Murdoch and Cath8ter shot there last week and the week before.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Sean McKenty said:


> Well myself Murdoch and Cath8ter shot there last week and the week before.


And if that right there isn't a reason to stay away, I don't know what is...


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I normally shoot all of them but I just couldn't find out when the first one was so I'll have to make sure I make the rest. I usually meet some of the guys I used to shoot with down in Chatham.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

shot me a pm when your going maybe we can meet up there.


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Sean McKenty said:


> shot me a pm when your going maybe we can meet up there.


Let me know so I can stay away that day


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I be there next time! I'm always game to whip on Matty, even if I have to 'cheat'. Its always worth it in the end.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

H.M. Murdock said:


> Let me know so I can stay away that day





Ya sure, after all the beating I put on you was incredible, I dropped 2 and you just dropped way out of sight, I had 296 with 20X's, wern't you in the low 270's:wink:


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Sean McKenty said:


> Ya sure, after all the beating I put on you was incredible, I dropped 2 and you just dropped way out of sight, I had 296 with 20X's, wern't you in the low 270's:wink:


Well you shot the pro divsion and we all know the targets are easier on the pro loops


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Sean McKenty said:


> Ya sure, after all the beating I put on you was incredible, I dropped 2 and you just dropped way out of sight, I had 296 with 20X's, wern't you in the low 270's:wink:


Not that you want to toot your own horn....

:wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

Toot my own horn at Dover, ya I guess but look at who I had to shoot with


----------

